# Male budgie’s cere is flaky?



## Zoebe4 (Jan 9, 2019)

I have had my budgie Scout for about 5 and a half years and here cere has been consistently blue the whole time, so at this point I’m 99% sure he’s a male. Today I noticed that his cere is looking different. It seems to have a brown, flaky part to it. Should I be worried about this? I have to take him to the vet soon for a nail trim, so if it isn’t something urgent I can have it checked out in a week.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, I'd ask the vet about it for sure. It could be a hormonal balance or some related condition, I can see that his cere does look blue like a male budgie and not like a female budgie out of condition. 

It can wait until next week I'd say


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Star - please get Scout's cere checked out next week and let us know how the vet visit turns out.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I also agree with the previous posts, please make sure you specifically ask the vet about the cere and a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## Zoebe4 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you all! I will post an update when he is checked out.


----------

